# Stocking 40g (4ft) Tanganyika Biotope



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

Planning on doing a new tank for the dining room, I want to do a Tanganyika biotope, this is what i had in mind so far any suggestions or changes you guys would make?

48x13x16
152L

2x Altolamprologus Compressiceps (1M 1F)
2x Julidochromis Marlieri (1M 1F)
6x Neolamprologus Multifasciatus (2M 4F)

Recommended temperature range: 24 - 25 C.
Recommended pH range: 7.6 - 9.
Recommended hardness range: 10 - 30 dH.

1x Ehiem 2215 Filter
1x Hydor ETH 200w
1x Some form of led light (TBA)

New Life Spectrum: Cichlid Formula

Coral Sand Substrate
Smashed River Rock
Jungle Val

Thanks guys, also can anyone tell me what this is its appearing in my 3 week old tank. (the brown algae)(also the 2 comps for the new tank )


----------



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Also would a 2215 be suitable for a 4ft tank? im currently using

2213 - 10g
2215 - 29g

or should i upgrade to the 2217?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

The 2217 should be okay for now. You could add a power head the keep waste suspended. If you notice a lot of waste in the filter and in the tank you might want to add another one. Do you notice brown algae on the glass or just on the substrate. It may be diatoms. DId you cycle the tank? Because 3 weeks may not be a complete cycle.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

An Eheim 2215 may be enough filter but may not provide enough circulation with the OEM spraybar. You could always make a spraybar that is the length of the tank, this would allow full water movement coverage of the tank and the velocity of the water will be reduced from that put out by the OEM spraybar.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do one rock dweller in that footprint, not two.


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Brown algae is probably diatoms. Happens on new substrates/rocks. The algae in my mbuna tank goes from brown to green to red.


----------



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

@Africanlove, Thanks make, No algae on glass did notice like little hairs on the glass but they brushed straight off. Tank was defiantly cycled quadruple checked lol. how do i deal with diatoms?

@Deeda, Was thinking the same thing or purchasing the ehiem installation set pressure side.

@DJransome, Whys that? what else would you change about stocking?

@bpark83, Ok over past few days its gone from light brown to a dark brown with green in certain spots, this is my first time using coral sand, never had this issue with PFS

Thanks everyone so far for the input


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Diatoms ussually occur in a new tank. They should go away in there own. But you can still scrub them off. Of its just on the sand I had trouble with blue green algea. Witch is actually a bacteria. It appeared black on my sand and smelled real bad. How long is the tank expossed to your light and indirect light?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

To sum that up Diatoms usually occur in a new tank, or if there is to much light, or somthing to do with silicate levels I think


----------



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet, Tank only takes my led light for 10 hours a day already seeing some great algae on the rocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do the comp or the juli but not both. Maybe a dozen cyps for the upper water.


----------



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Id love cyps but there very expensive where i live almost $110 ea


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If it is a 4 ft. 40 gallon, I think the stocking will be fine. We are used to 3 ft. 40 gallon tanks in the U.S.A.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Its mentions In the title it is a 4 ft


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even in a 55G I like only one rock dweller, but I am conservative. :thumb:


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I agree that 2 rock dwellers will be fine though I don't have personal experience(just lots of reading)..


----------



## anthonymb (Dec 13, 2013)

please keep this updated! i would love to see how things go for you. great looking tank


----------

